

Oh my, T-Mobile just texted me my password. - rmnoon

I thought "forget my password" would send me a one-time reset code.  Instead I get my password plaintext.
======
rmnoon
They also do this cute thing where they silently drop any characters they
don't like (non alphanumeric) when you make a new password.

